# 104B/10D3 Current Issues Thread



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Does this seem like a good idea? I'll start it with things I've seen off the top of my head and I'll keep this first post updated so you don't really need to follow the whole thread if you don't want to. Then I can copy/paste this to a new thread when (if) an update comes and we can start removing verified fixes and (hopefully not) adding new issues.

*Severe:*
Periodic freezes (no response to remote or front panel, miss scheduled recordings) requiring reset (in worst cases, should be fixed by a destructive, complete reset).
Sometimes fails to record when it should.
Deletion of wrong show when deleted from MyVod list
Shows deleted during playback if KAM is exceeded
1st half of show lost if you reset or have a power loss. *Note:* this also happens on a *completed* recording if it happens to still be in the live buffer
Acting like there's only one tuner, fixed by reset.

*Serious:*

Limits. Limits. Limits.
The black screen freeze during playback that doesn't require a reset but does require the Prev/Prev or Pause/Play or ??? to restart
Loss of transport controls (FF, RW, etc.) requiring reset.
Some keyword searches have been known to freeze the box (e.g. "SE", "HER") requiring reset.

*Moderate:*
History is worthless (no reason for why something was "cancelled", shouldn't waste space on things "recorded"--wait until they're "deleted" to notate them in history, etc.)
Inability to setup SLs on multiple channels.
Can't distinguish between first-run and repeats 
Inconsistant conflict resolution.
For some people, caller ID just doesn't work.
Search problems: initial article (a, an, the), punctuation (MI-5), only searches phrases, etc.
Channels I receive not right (so autorecord find records unsubscribed channels)
Control bar freezes and does not mark where you are in a program, resulting in returning to the wrong place in a program if you stop viewing
Pressing "record" during live TV doesn't always capture buffer (instead begins recording from that point). Verification needed

*Annoyances:*
Periodic false "unknown number" caller ID notification.
Parodoxical messages ("this episode was/will be recorded" on details for episodes that weren't/won't be recorded").
Loss of guide data on reset or power outage.
Overall slowness with lots of SLs and/or lots of recordings.
No audible or visual feedback for operations that sometimes take a long time.
Searching for Signal Message while watching a recorded program.
Items improperly grouped in MyVod
UI inconsistencies (no mark and delete in to do list, record button doesn't work everywhere to schedule a recording, etc.)
No original air date
Watching an in-progress recording from MyVOD: it just continues on into the live buffer at the end of the recording (doesn't ask about deleting the recording).
Jump back inconsistent (not always six seconds).
Sometimes get Guided Setup on reset.

OK, time for your issues. Try to be as concise as possible. I want this first post to be easy to read for a newcomer.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

walters said:


> Periodic false "unknown number" caller ID notification.


The cause for this is probably due to a Voice Mail Notification being sent to the R15. I have the 10D3 firmware and I don't see these "null" notices. I do see them with my D10 units.

The work around is to go listen and delete your voice mail messages. Some telcos have a way to disable the notifications if this is a problem for you.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

Annoyances:
-Searching for Signal Message while watching a recorded program.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

FR vs Repeats - I'm torn between severe and moderate. It's really annoying, but you can always delete the repeats. I guess I'd go moderate.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Failure to record - It's only happened to me once that I know of, but I'd call that severe. It's the most basic functionality.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> FR vs Repeats - I'm torn between severe and moderate. It's really annoying, but you can always delete the repeats. I guess I'd go moderate.


See I think the FR/Repeat is VERY annoying, especially when it causes me to lose episodes of things I want because I can only set it to keep 5 or all. I have said many times 5 isn't enough and all is too many. I really wish they would put 10 in there.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

A very comprehensive list. DTV ought to just take that as a "work order"


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> A very comprehensive list. DTV ought to just take that as a "work order"


I agree!


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Shows deleted during playback if KAM is exceeded

Items improperly grouped in MyVod

Deletion of wrong show when deleted from MyVod list

Inconsistant conflict resolution.


----------



## olegreydave (Mar 30, 2006)

No caller ID function at all on my R15-500. I would call this moderate.

I would also rate the "searching for satellite" during playback as moderate.

The black screen freeze during playback that doesn't require a reset but does require the Prev/Prev or Pause/Play or ??? to restart is severe, in my opinion.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Just a few notes:

I've added a new severity rating between "severe" and "moderate". I want to reserve "severe" for those things that result in actual loss of something (missed or corrupted recordings, things deleted when they shouldn't, etc.) Serious are for those things that, well, are worse than moderate but don't quite rise to the level of severe. 

Also, I won't be "re-rating" once they're in the list. We'll never agree 100% on how serious a particular issue is, so once it gets in the list, it stays where it is (except that I moved some moderates up and some severes down to serious when I created it).

Finally, if you supply an issue without a severity, I'll do my best to decide how serious I think it is 

Thanks, all, for the responses.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

BTW, if anyone was watching, they saw the "deleted during playback" issue go from moderate, through serious, and on to severe. It's never happened to me, but I started to imagine how I'd feel if it did (worst case: I was watching Prison Break or 24 or something). And it certainly qualifies as loss of data.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Severe- 1st half of show lost if you reset or have a power loss.

Annoyance - no mark and delete in todo list
Annoyance - can't use R) to record every where (some of the episode lists don't let you record)


----------



## Gilligan (Sep 26, 2006)

I haven't been here long so I don't want to get on the wrong side of people but I must have one of the only well working R-15's around it seems from reading this forum.

I think I reset it twice in the approx. 3-4 months I have had it (so what it takes 30 seconds and its back and a day for full data).

I had the black pause when playing a recording about once a week and never had to reset just stopped it and restarted (no biggie takes like 2 seconds).

Most of the other issues, except the SL not differentiating between First Run and Repeats (just delete them no federal case), I have never experienced either or just not noticed them or cared about. They must not be that that important to everyone like some of you may think.

Coming from a new member and an outsider, I also don't see many of the issues stated in the first post here as all that. If your so unhappy with the R-15 then just stop using it (simple enough). It makes no sense, unless your trying to make this forum look unappealing to a new user, to keep repeating your same problems over and over and over in topic after topic, unless thats what some of you are trying to do.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

walters said:


> [*]Deletion of wrong show when deleted from MyVod list


I think I only saw one post on this. Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Gilligan said:


> If your so unhappy with the R-15 then just stop using it (simple enough). It makes no sense, unless your trying to make this forum look unappealing to a new user, to keep repeating your same problems over and over and over in topic after topic, unless thats what some of you are trying to do.


Yes, it would be very simple for me to stop using my R15 (I've got two inactive DTiVos, either of which could fill the bill). I use it solely to find the problems and report the problems. What I am trying to do is make the R15 better. If DirecTV wants to give me access to a private method for communicating (even if one-way) with developers, I'm open to using it. And I'm good at keeping NDAs  But until then, this appears to be the only way of communicating with them.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I think I only saw one post on this. Has anyone else seen it?


Noted in original post. If anyone ever wants to challenge any of these (and I haven't seen them myself), I'll treat them the same way.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Gilligan said:


> ....unless your trying to make this forum look unappealing to a new user, to keep repeating your same problems over and over and over in topic after topic, unless thats what some of you are trying to do.


Little Buddy...

I don't see it as you do. For me, and probably for some others, seeing these reports of problems lets others know that they are not alone or going crazy. It confirms that, *FOR SOME*, there are problems and other people are aware of it.

With any luck, D* is taking notice of the state of affairs with their R15 and maybe, just maybe, they'll do something about it. One can only hope.

As for me, I will put up with it for a little while longer and if I don't see them taking this seriously, then I will look at other options.

That you are not experiencing any problems (or at least very few) is great. As they say, "Your Mileage May Vary". Last month, I was in your camp, I had no problems, now it's a completely different story.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

jwd45244 said:


> The cause for this is probably due to a Voice Mail Notification being sent to the R15. I have the 10D3 firmware and I don't see these "null" notices. I do see them with my D10 units.
> 
> The work around is to go listen and delete your voice mail messages. Some telcos have a way to disable the notifications if this is a problem for you.


I tested this to see if I could take it off the list. I have voicemail (comes with the package) but generally don't use it (use an answering machine instead). Sometimes it does go to voicemail, though (if someone doesn't answer call waiting, for example). In any case, I got false caller ID notices last night and didn't have any voicemail messages, so it stays on the list.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

For the first time my R15 started acting like it had only one tuner. Ran test, both tuners OK. Nothing else "appears" to be recording, checked VOD and todo list. For me this is "severe". soft boot took care of it, but it is an annoying first. I did notice the recording light was on when I got up, which must have been the showcase thing because I have nothing in that slot. Could D* be failing to release the tuner when it finishes?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

sheridan1952 said:


> seeing these reports of problems lets others know that they are not alone or going crazy. It confirms that, *FOR SOME*, there are problems and other people are aware of it.


That was the other reason for starting this. I came here to report on the loss of transport controls and couldn't actually remember if I had seen it reported before. And let's face it, the official sticky for the current version is a bit too long to wade through, so I thought a single post to look at would be helpful.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

yeah basically same as author


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

walters said:


> > Originally Posted by qwerty
> > I think I only saw one post on this. Has anyone else seen it?
> 
> 
> Noted in original post. If anyone ever wants to challenge any of these (and I haven't seen them myself), I'll treat them the same way.


I assume mine was the one post. Personally, I've had it happen (unintentionally) 3 times.
The first time I assumed I did something wrong, the second time it got my attention, and the third time I posted about it.

My suspicion is that this only happens when the MyVod list is screwed up in otherways, like wrong grouping. I suspect that whatever list pointers are screwing up the grouping is also screwing up which item it's deleteing.
For those who want to try to reproduce, here's my best guess:
When you observe that the MyVod has grouping errors:
Select the bottom show in group (not sure if it being in one of the incorrect groups, or perhaps NEXT to an incorrect group is relevent or not, but that's where'd I'd start)
Hit dash-dash on the remote.
In our experience, the show BELOW the one you selected dissapears.

ApK


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I would also add 'need to include initial articles (the, a) in title searches' and 'inability to type punctuation in title searches' under annoyances at minimum.

ApK


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I think I only saw one post on this. Has anyone else seen it?


I haven't seen this but I know if I've used the dash dash on an item in a group it will sometimes (after the delete and the screen clears) the first grouping on the MYVOD list will be open (and it's not the group that I was just in, unless that one is still at the top). I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Mountain_Goat (Sep 22, 2006)

My R15 has been having some sort of issue almost daily (it started as a weekly problem a month or so ago). I go to bring up my VOD and it hangs. Sometimes it will eventually go back to the current channel. I select a recorded program. I select play and then I get a black screen. If I perform a hard reset it will correct this. It was happening about once a week. Oddly enough it was on Friday. Now it's occurring pretty much daily. I do have the latest software version. Any ideas? Has the box gone bad?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

You could try to download/reinstall the software, but I think you'll need to do the reformat reset to really clear it up. that will wipe all your recordings and SL's, though. Instructions for each are in the FAQ.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

ok, here's a severe one...not sure there's a quick way to describe it.

You've recorded something. You're watching the same channel less than 90 minutes past what you recorded (so the show you recorded is still in the live buffer too). The box freezes for some reason - for me it's been when I've gone to do a search. When you reset, the show you recorded is gone.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

White_Horse said:


> ok, here's a severe one...not sure there's a quick way to describe it.
> 
> You've recorded something. You're watching the same channel less than 90 minutes past what you recorded (so the show you recorded is still in the live buffer too). The box freezes for some reason - for me it's been when I've gone to do a search. When you reset, the show you recorded is gone.


Are you saying that a completed recording was lost? I only say this because we already have listed the issue where a reset during a recording will lose the part before the reset.

And you've seen this more than once?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I have the issue where you watch something that was just recorded and it ends the show and keeps showing the buffer without ever asking you to delete the show. This only seems to happen when I am watching something that JUST recorded or isn't finished recording when I start watching it. Also if the channel gets changed it doesn't seem to happen either.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> I have the issue where you watch something that was just recorded and it ends the show and keeps showing the buffer without ever asking you to delete the show. This only seems to happen when I am watching something that JUST recorded or isn't finished recording when I start watching it. Also if the channel gets changed it doesn't seem to happen either.


Thanks. Now I understand what happened the other night.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

White_Horse said:


> ok, here's a severe one...not sure there's a quick way to describe it.
> 
> You've recorded something. You're watching the same channel less than 90 minutes past what you recorded (so the show you recorded is still in the live buffer too). The box freezes for some reason - for me it's been when I've gone to do a search. When you reset, the show you recorded is gone.


I could see that happening since the R15 seems to have an issue with saving the show to MYVOD while it's still in the buffer (ie. that's why the jumpback button had in issue and the had to disable during sem-live recording, or at least that's what I think is happening). Althought I've never he issue you having but I haven't had to reset my R15's in awhile and don't do a lot of searches. Anyone else want to test this and see what happens (I would but I won't be home for the next two days).


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mountain_Goat said:


> If I perform a hard reset it will correct this.


Have you tried red button reset. If you have the down arrrow/record would be your next step like qwerty said.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I have the issue where you watch something that was just recorded and it ends the show and keeps showing the buffer without ever asking you to delete the show. This only seems to happen when I am watching something that JUST recorded or isn't finished recording when I start watching it. Also if the channel gets changed it doesn't seem to happen either.


Yeah, I've seen that. It's like the R15 gets confused and doesn't realize it's finished recording. If my memory serves, it started back around 10B8.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

White_Horse said:


> ok, here's a severe one...not sure there's a quick way to describe it.
> 
> You've recorded something. You're watching the same channel less than 90 minutes past what you recorded (so the show you recorded is still in the live buffer too). The box freezes for some reason - for me it's been when I've gone to do a search. When you reset, the show you recorded is gone.


I've had that happen. One might think, "Well, I just won't do any searches while watching sometihing from MyVOD that has not yet finsihed recording." However, ANY time you do a reset while a show is still recording, you will lose the recording. In fact, one time when my R15 froze while something was still recording, I waited until the record light went out [on the hour] before doing a reset. I lost the recording, nonetheless.

If you are recording something that you REALLY want (whether you are watching it, or something else), better think twice before risking a search.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I wonder if it writes out to a temp file until the show is recorded and then at the end of the recording it then updates whatever catalog it uses for the show, writes the actual show file and cleans up? If this is how it works it could explain why you lose a show if a reboot happens.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm still waiting for verification before putting White_Horse's issue up. rlambert7: you said you've had that happen? We know about a reset while the recording is in progress, and you described a lockup that happened during a recording and waiting until after the recording to do the reset (which wasn't good enough to save the recording). 

Pending addition to the list, though, is a lockup and reset that happens after a recording is complete (but apparently while the recording is still also in the live buffer) that causes the completed recording to be lost. Does this happen?


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

walters said:


> I'm still waiting for verification


I see the 'pending verification' is gone from my "deletes wrong show" issue. Did someone reproduce it?


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

walters said:


> I'm still waiting for verification before putting White_Horse's issue up. rlambert7: you said you've had that happen? We know about a reset while the recording is in progress, and you described a lockup that happened during a recording and waiting until after the recording to do the reset (which wasn't good enough to save the recording).
> 
> Pending addition to the list, though, is a lockup and reset that happens after a recording is complete (but apparently while the recording is still also in the live buffer) that causes the completed recording to be lost. Does this happen?


Don't know the answer to that. The one time it happened to me, I can't recall if I had been watching some other channel live, or not. So, maybe the live buffer was still associated with the show being recorded, or maybe not. Sorry.

I do LOTS of searches, though, so maybe I will forget myself sometime again, do a search while a show is being recorded, and freeze the R15. Hopefully, at which point, I will come to my senses sufficiently to take note of more of what was going on at the time  .... or it is  ? Or.....maybe DTV will fix the searches so they no longer freeze the R15. :lol:


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

ApK said:


> I see the 'pending verification' is gone from my "deletes wrong show" issue. Did someone reproduce it?


No, I was just convinced by your subsequent post (where it happened to you three times and that you paid closer attention after the first time). I'm sort of making up the rules for this thread as I go along


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> I wonder if it writes out to a temp file until the show is recorded and then at the end of the recording it then updates whatever catalog it uses for the show, writes the actual show file and cleans up? If this is how it works it could explain why you lose a show if a reboot happens.


I think you have it there. The temp file (I think) is also know as the buffer. Since your watching the buffer it can't dump it to the MYVOD. Not sure how UTV and Tivo do it right but the R15 doesn't. But this is what makes the most sense.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

walters said:


> Pending addition to the list, though, is a lockup and reset that happens after a recording is complete (but apparently while the recording is still also in the live buffer) that causes the completed recording to be lost. Does this happen?


Yes, that's what I was trying to describe above.

The recording was complete and had been for about 20 minutes. (Law & Order: SVU was done, and the 11pm news was on, no channel change inbetween so L&O:SVU was still in the live buffer.) Went into MyVOD, saw L&O:SVU in the list. Went back to live tv. Went into search and it locked up. Reboot. Go back into MyVOD after reboot and L&O:SVU is gone.

And yes, I've seen this twice now.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

White_Horse said:


> Yes, that's what I was trying to describe above.
> 
> The recording was complete and had been for about 20 minutes. (Law & Order: SVU was done, and the 11pm news was on, no channel change inbetween so L&O:SVU was still in the live buffer.) Went into MyVOD, saw L&O:SVU in the list. Went back to live tv. Went into search and it locked up. Reboot. Go back into MyVOD after reboot and L&O:SVU is gone.
> 
> And yes, I've seen this twice now.


OK, I've added it as a note to a similar existing issue (where a reset during a recording will lose the part already recorded). As the resident R15 basher I don't want to be accused of padding the list


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> OK, I've added it as a note to a similar existing issue (where a reset during a recording will lose the part already recorded). As the resident R15 basher I don't want to be accused of padding the list


I would put a comment on the second part that it still needs to be tested further. I just want to see if others can reproduce this all the time or if it's just sometimes (no disrepect White_Horse I just want to get more info on this).


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I would put a comment on the second part that it still needs to be tested further. I just want to see if others can reproduce this all the time or if it's just sometimes (no disrepect White_Horse I just want to get more info on this).


None taken.  I'm curious too to know if other people can reproduce this error. Judging by the logic it looks like they're using in the software concerning the recording and the live buffer, I imagine other people are going to be able to reproduce it, but at the same time it won't surprise me if they can't. :lol:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

White_Horse said:


> None taken.  I'm curious too to know if other people can reproduce this error. Judging by the logic it looks like they're using in the software concerning the recording and the live buffer, I imagine other people are going to be able to reproduce it, but at the same time it won't surprise me if they can't. :lol:


I wonder if this still happens too even if there is not lockup up and you just reset it. Or if this just relate to the lockup.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, I've confirmed this one myself. About 5 minutes after tonight's Grey's Anatomy finished, I rebooted (without a lockup). When it came up, that episode was gone. That's nasty.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Did you look i MyVod before you rebooted? Did it show complete there? What does History show?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh, yes, I gave it plenty of time.

The show itself was scheduled until 10:02. I waited until the red light went out, played around a bit (I was trying to cause a lockup doing some searches, but couldn't), checked MyVOD to get the episode title, waited. Like I said, it was a good five minutes after the recording stopped. Nothing else was scheduled until 10:30. The box was functioning fine so I just did a reset. Checked MyVOD and had to page down a bit to find the group (it had of course been at the top when the newest episode was "tonight"; now it was last week). 

And, no, it wasn't an "ungrouped" recording, either--it was deleted just as the partial would have been if it had been in progress at the time of the reset.

I didn't think to check history, and I'm not in front of it now. I'll try to check that when I get a chance.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

walters said:


> Oh, yes, I gave it plenty of time.
> 
> The show itself was scheduled until 10:02. I waited until the red light went out, played around a bit (I was trying to cause a lockup doing some searches, but couldn't), checked MyVOD to get the episode title, waited. Like I said, it was a good five minutes after the recording stopped. Nothing else was scheduled until 10:30. The box was functioning fine so I just did a reset. Checked MyVOD and had to page down a bit to find the group (it had of course been at the top when the newest episode was "tonight"; now it was last week).
> 
> ...


I think it stems from when they fixed that bug where if you were watching a show that was recording, and the recording ended, and you hit the repeat button it would bring up the keep/delete box. Since then the transport controls flake out. Sometimes when you watch a recording, and the channel hasn't been changed since the recording ended, at the end of the recording it will just continue on and not give you the keep/delete box at the end. Somehow it's failing to recognize that it's done recording even though the record light and MyVod show that it has.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Moderate: 

- Autorecord attempts to record shows on channels I don't receive.

- Control bar freezes and does not mark where you are in a program, resulting in returning to the wrong place in a program if you stop viewing.



Annoyance:

- "Channels I Get" list doesn't list channels I get.

- Jump back 6 seconds is variable between 0 and 6 seconds.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I combined your first moderate and first annoyance (since the latter is the cause of the former), leaving the result moderate.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Upstream said:


> - Control bar freezes and does not mark where you are in a program, resulting in returning to the wrong place in a program if you stop viewing.


I never picked up on that part of it. I don't pay a lot of attention to the progress bar, but I have noticed a few times that when I stop a playback and come back to it later, it starts somewhere other than where I left off.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Upstream said:


> ...- Control bar freezes and does not mark where you are in a program, resulting in returning to the wrong place in a program if you stop viewing...


Pressing the "jumpback-6-seconds" button will unstick the time marker in the progress bar.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> OK, I've confirmed this one myself. About 5 minutes after tonight's Grey's Anatomy finished, I rebooted (without a lockup). When it came up, that episode was gone. That's nasty.


That really sucks. I wonder if that's always been there and we just noticed it.



qwerty said:


> I think it stems from when they fixed that bug where if you were watching a show that was recording, and the recording ended, and you hit the repeat button it would bring up the keep/delete box. Since then the transport controls flake out. Sometimes when you watch a recording, and the channel hasn't been changed since the recording ended, at the end of the recording it will just continue on and not give you the keep/delete box at the end. Somehow it's failing to recognize that it's done recording even though the record light and MyVod show that it has.


I was thinking the same thing. I could also be a combination of that and them making you not lose the buffer if you play a MYVOD recording. Hopefully they can put a fix for this into the next update.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

walters said:


> OK, I've confirmed this one myself. About 5 minutes after tonight's Grey's Anatomy finished, I rebooted (without a lockup). When it came up, that episode was gone. That's nasty.


Sheesh. It almost seems if we need that in Earl's FAQ: "WARNING - before you do a reset, change the channel."

Sadly, you might be unable to do that if the reason you're rebooting is because your R15 is locked up.

I guess to "protect" a recording you really want, one might consider creating two manual 1-minute garbage recordings right after it on two garbage channels. That way you break the association of the recording you want with the live buffer.


cabanaboy1977 said:


> That really sucks. I wonder if that's always been there and we just noticed it.


Quite likely. Most folks probably have R15s to use them. If you use it every day, you most likely do several channel changes. All you need is one, though, after the most recent recording.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

If it was there prior to recently...I didn't notice it...of course I never had a lockup issues until 2 updates ago. :grrr:

-Kristen



rlambert7 said:


> Sheesh. It almost seems if we need that in Earl's FAQ: "WARNING - before you do a reset, change the channel."
> 
> Sadly, you might be unable to do that if the reason you're rebooting is because your R15 is locked up.
> 
> ...


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

In the past I've see many have complain about the way the R15 comes out of FF and RW. I think they are folks who have used Tivo, and appareltly Tivo has an algorithm that backs up a bit when you come out of FF. Well, as if the R15's method weren't bad enough, I've noticed something else even worse recently: I was FF'ing, and overshot. I used RW >>1 to back it up. I let it back up quite a bit past where I needed to go, but when I pressed "play" it jumped [at least] several seconds forward, right over the bit I was wanting to see/hear. Just to be sure I was not imagining it, I repeated that several times. Same result. Finally, I used the "jumpback-6-seconds" button to "land" where I wanted to.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> WARNING - before you do a reset, change the channel."


You can also just put it in standby. I have not tested this but read it somewhere. If it works and your in the habit of putting your R-15 in Standby when your not using it, which is recommended, its less of a problem.

This is another of the bugs introduced in the last update.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bobman said:


> You can also just put it in standby. I have not tested this but read it somewhere. If it works and your in the habit of putting your R-15 in Standby when your not using it, which is recommended, its less of a problem.


Hmm, intereting. Good to know. I hope it's true because whenever I turn off my TV, I put the R15 into standby.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

actually while recording i've "turned off" my r15 500. while recording two things at once. no problems


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Lantian said:


> actually while recording i've "turned off" my r15 500. while recording two things at once. no problems


If by that you mean standby, then I wouldn't expect any problems. We're talking about reset (either by red button or by power cycle).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Serious or severe.

One of my R15's has recently started to simply not turn on. This seems to happen after a new showcase entry has been downloaded, but I've not confirmed that 100%.

Once it gets into this condition, nothing short of a red button reset or power cycle reset will get it to start back up again.

I did a clear-and-delete / reformat on it about two weeks ago, hoping to clear this problem. It worked great for two weeks, and then yesterday (after a new showcase entry) once again decided to play dead (nickname it the possum I guess).

Symptoms are simply that there is absolutely no reaction/response to either a remote on/off, or to a front panel on/off. The blue light on the power button does not even flicker. My fan is wired always on, and the fan is running. Other than that, the unit is dead. Does not record scheduled recordings while in this condition.

I'm going to wait for the next software release, but if the problem persists after that, this particular R15 will have to go.

Carl


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Does not record scheduled recordings while in this condition.


In that case it's definitely severe. On the other hand, I'm going to consider it the same as the first severe issue (periodic freezes). Just different behavior if you were in standby when it happened (won't come out of standby).


----------



## candledelite (Apr 20, 2006)

Just recently I am having the problem on my R-15 where the system will not go back and record any of a program that I am currently watching. If the show comes on at sat 7:00 am and I am watching it and decide to record the show, it only begins the recording from that point.

It didn't used to do this. Any clue as to what is happening???

Also, the harddrive is louder than before. What could be causing this???


----------

